# The last ones !



## the motherload (Jun 4, 2013)

I found these near Rockford last week. I'm pretty sure they are done. These were the freshes ones out of the 50 I found. The rest were dried and crumbled to touch. Hopefully I can make it into middle to northern Wisconsin next week.
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y120/MrDroptine2/new%20samsung/20130527_153805.jpg


----------

